# Anyone else get this glitch?



## Biyaya (Feb 8, 2018)

I was planting flowers and one of them immediately bloomed and revealed a bat. After I finished planting the whole garden, I went to take a screenshot, but as soon as I got close, it reverted back into a sprout and the timer restarted.

_-Heartbroken-_


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 8, 2018)

Nope, but I bet the game was like, lets do something different than you failing to catch the bat.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 8, 2018)

it happened to me earlier, it didnt spawn a bat though and when i went to go pick it, it freaked out a bit XD


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 8, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Nope, but I bet the game was like, lets do something different than you failing to catch the bat.


Ha, surely!
Though, I still got to fail at catching the bat when it decided to come out for real.



tsukune_713 said:


> it happened to me earlier, it didnt spawn a bat though and when i went to go pick it, it freaked out a bit XD


I wondered if something might have happened if I interacted with it while it was fixing to correct itself.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 8, 2018)

No, but now that you've mentioned it I'm scared to plant flowers. glitches scare the heck out of me and imagining it gives me chills I'm not even kidding :/


----------



## Charmed (Feb 9, 2018)

Yup, it happened to me earlier. One even spawned a bat, when I got curious and attempted to catch the bat, I got kicked out to the log-in screen. It would give you an error when you try to catch this glitch bat. So I would recommend you to leave that glitched flower alone and let it reverse back to normal on its own.


----------



## Ceremonials (Feb 9, 2018)

That happened to me too, but with several flowers at once. I often trade bats with a few people, so I kinda assumed that someone happened to come to my garden and dropped some bats off at the same time that I was harvesting them and planting new seeds, causing a glitch to occur. But I guess it could just be a random glitch, idk


----------



## LillyofVadness (Feb 9, 2018)

That happened to me" I tried to catch the bat and the game crashed. When I loaded it back up, it was still in bloom with a bat, I went to catch the bat again and it became a sprout.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2018)

I've been having a few garden glitches as well, I think it's because of how much traffic they're getting during the event.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2018)

I've been having a few garden glitches as well, I think it's because of how much traffic they're getting during the event.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 1, 2019)

Oml a bad glitch happened to me. Okay so me and my friend Aubrey got STUCK IN THE TRAIN tracks. We lived in a town caled Alleyia. And before we knew it, pitch blackness. Then, I WAS ON THE DARN TRAIN HEADING TO ANAPOLIS!!!! Yeah, that town was perfect too.......


----------

